# Switched power in overhead console?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jie90561 said:


> I installed an e-bay homelink rear-view mirror. I tapped into some power in the overhead console connector, and it works but it stays on all the time. Anyone have access to the wiring diagram for the overhead console, or can tell me if anything up there is switched power?



I have a Gen I so bear with me. Do you have access to the dome lights? You should be able to get switched power there. If not, it is pretty simple to run a line up from the fuse panel. Can't be much different than a Gen I.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I've also got the gen 1 - there is power there all the time the car is "awake". But about 10 minutes after you lock up and shut down, it will shut down. So, it may in fact not be on "all the time".


----------



## jie90561 (Aug 29, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> I've also got the gen 1 - there is power there all the time the car is "awake". But about 10 minutes after you lock up and shut down, it will shut down. So, it may in fact not be on "all the time".


Whatever I tapped into has power all the time. I just went and checked and the green led is still on and it has been parked for several hours. I guess I'll have to drop the console and try something else.


----------



## seufie (Sep 30, 2017)

Any luck with this? I was thinking it would be a better source for power for such things a radar detector or Dash cam and not have the cables dangling all over. So long as it is a switched source.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jie90561 said:


> Whatever I tapped into has power all the time. I just went and checked and the green led is still on and it has been parked for several hours. I guess I'll have to drop the console and try something else.


Try tapping in to the power used for the map lights. That does go off after 10 minutes or so. You can prove this by leaving a map light on at night. When the car goes fully to sleep (about 10 minutes), it will go out. But if _anything_ happens, it will wake up and turn back on.


----------



## SeanH77 (Nov 2, 2017)

I would love some help on this as well! Just bought my first Chevy, 2017 Cruze Premier, trying to hookup my Escort radar to the rearview like in my Bimmer....got the mirror mount and the wiring harness but no idea where to tap into, going crazy searching threads to no avail....pics would be great


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The better models have an auto-dimming mirror with switched power at the mirror. All other models that have onstar etc have unswitched power at the mirror. The maplights are the next option as stated by ChevyGuy. Otherwise just run from the fuse panel up the piller to the mirror.


----------



## jie90561 (Aug 29, 2017)

I noticed that the led for OnStar turns off when I open the door. Might be a good place to look. Still haven't got around to looking at it more.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

I have a gen 2 and look for any type of guidance. Anyone know what switched power source I need to tap into for an auto dimming mirror? Assuming Chevy uses the same wire colors across multiple car lines and even some generations. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Removed the map light in the overhead console. Anyone have an idea on what color cable is switched power? Assuming black is ground on GM cars?
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

quailallstar said:


> Removed the map light in the overhead console. Anyone have an idea on what color cable is switched power? Assuming black is ground on GM cars?
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Did you ever figure this out. I just saw the post when I was looking for something else. My suggestion is to buy some back pin probes.

Fluke
Chinese

if you have a fluke or other meter with changeable probes.

Or if you have no money, get a Harbor Freight freebie meter and use the Chinese pins and just touch the probes to the back pin probe cups or better yet get these.

For those that do not know ...

The black wire on the left is more than likely the ground. Just use resistance (ohms) to see if it is open or a value when the other probe is touched to a known ground. Then it is just a matter of setting the meter to DC volts and turning the ignition on and off to find the switched power. The black lead and pin to the black wire, and one at a time try the other wires. The wire that has power on already is the un-switched. Be aware of the "time out" after you shut the door if you are looking for always on or just on until you leave.


----------



## Timberfly (Jul 22, 2018)

quailallstar said:


> Removed the map light in the overhead console. Anyone have an idea on what color cable is switched power? Assuming black is ground on GM cars?


None of those wires are switched power. Two of them are B+ at all times, two are for the door ajar defeat, one is for the dimming control, and the other is ground. 

I thought maybe that the OnStar button might have something of use, but the LEDs are switched by the OnStar module, so I don't know how that behaves unless I checked them with a voltmeter. The buttons themselves are on a 10V supply, so that's no good either. 

The better way would probably be to run a circuit from the fuse block, unfortunately.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It depends on what you mean by "switched". I'm sure there's a line that's hot all the time the car's "awake" - that is from the time you unlock the door (or trunk) until it goes to sleep about 10 minutes after nothing happens. I tied the backlight to a replacement map light to that line just by wrapping a resistor across two terminals.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Black is ground.

Yellow is to control the back lighting in the buttons which are LED

I can't really see the rest of the colors but none are what you are requesting. Switched power with ignition / accessory.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

firehawk618 said:


> Yellow is to control the back lighting in the buttons which are LED


Unless I'm missing something, Cruze didn't have back lighting on the map light panel - the Varano did.

It would have the power for the map lights and the dome light circuit and controls. (Depending on the year.)


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Unless I'm missing something, Cruze didn't have back lighting on the map light panel - the Varano did.
> 
> It would have the power for the map lights and the dome light circuit and controls. (Depending on the year.)



Mine has illuminated buttons on the overhead console.


----------

